# Meowhello!!



## redrover (Jul 31, 2004)

I have been following this forum since I adopted my kitty, Coco, and finally signed on this morning.

I just want to say you're a great group of cat lovers. You've already helped me in more ways than I can say. 

But enough about _me_ - as soon as I figure out how to insert a photo, I'll include a pic of Coco. She's just over 4 months, black with a beautiful coat, a wacky meow and BIG claws.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Ok, maybe I'm just a rambling person but that's not enough about you... we want more!!! 

No, honestly... it's great... just being my good ol' me.

WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Warm and friendly welcome to this wonderful forum of cat lovers (animal lovers).


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to you and Coco!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello there and welcome!
My mother-in-law named one of my foster kittens back in spring Red Rover - You are the second Red Rover I come accross


----------



## redrover (Jul 31, 2004)

*thanks for the warm welcome*

It's so nice to get a greeting on a forum, isn't it? Makes us instantly at home.

Coco and I have been up for awhile here in Seattle. We overlook Lake Union in the heart of the city and one of her favorite rituals is a run up to the rooftop deck. She's still so small she can't attempt a leap up the walls but I make sure I'm out there when she is, little Jungle Kitty, prancing among the flowers.

This morning she inspired the beginnings of a song:

I am Kitty
watch me pounce
on objects
too big to pronounce

(to the tune of "I am Woman" -- I like "I am Kitty" as a chorus)

She came into my life in early June. I had been looking for so long for a companion animal. My first and only cat was in childhood, and I was tremendously attached to him. After he died I just couldn't bring myself to adopt another animal -- now I wonder how I could have waited so long. Coco leapt directly into my heart when she came in the house. A friend from work had a litter from a feral mom who'd adopted her. She was smart: she brought Coco by for an 'introduction' but also had her carrying case, a blanket, vet documents and a bag of food. My brain was thinking "um, well, I don't know..." and my mouth said "I'll take her."

She spent the first day and night hiding under my armoire. Then she discovered a crawl space in my bookshelves I didn't know existed. It took a little coaxing to bring her out and about. Now, that's a distant memory. This is her lair and I believe I'm here as her feeder, petter and a pair of legs with which to play up and down the stairs.  

She's currently conquering the living room, so I have to go pay homage. More later.
-Red


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Love the story and got a chuckle out the "I am Kitty" song. Enjoy!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great! You stalked us until we captured you! I'm glad you're here. And I very glad you have Coco. "Everybody needs somebody sometime...."


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Coco! Welcome to the forum. I'm originally from the east side of Washington, but I currently live in Ohio.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I loved your kitty inspired lyrics :wink:


----------

